# Diy l.e.d



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

so has anyone made any L.E.D lightstrands before? if so any tips on doing it before i get started? what are some mats i will need and about hopw much for a 4ft strand of L.E.Ds? Money


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Are you talking about moonlighting, or regular daytime lighting?


----------



## cmont (Oct 2, 2009)

you can google the leds to find out pricing..depending on the color you want..if your wanting to just buy the lights and make your own..check out this site
LED series parallel array wizard
just dont use radio shack leds..they suck


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/led-hood-planted-fw-tank-2335/

I was pretty impressed by this set-up.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

sweet goin to google that stuff now thanks guys


----------

